# Tenrec



## LRY2208 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im new to this forum!I have a female lesser tenrec that is one and a half and has recently become a very very fussy eater!
I have tried mixed veg,dry cat food and wet cat food,egg,fruit,chicken and dried mealworms mixed in with wet cat food....the only thing she will eat is wax worms.
I have taken her to a very good vet,who told me not to worry too much about this and to supply more heat,and light during the day although tenrecs are nocturnal,so I have a 40w ceramic emitter and a heat mat,which hasnt improved much.

If anyone can advise me on what to do in regards to the heating and food I would be really really grateful,I find it very difficult to find any info on tenrecs in ireland....Nobody knows what they are!:gasp:

Sorry for the essay,any replies would be much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you join here Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum they have quite a big section on tenrecs as quite a few members keep them


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

LRY2208 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new to this forum!I have a female lesser tenrec that is one and a half and has recently become a very very fussy eater!
> I have tried mixed veg,dry cat food and wet cat food,egg,fruit,chicken and dried mealworms mixed in with wet cat food....the only thing she will eat is wax worms.
> ...


Your Tenrec's behavior is normal for this time of year mate. Typically this sort of time is when they go into torpo and start eating much less.
Haveyou tried live mealworms?
As usually live mealworms make up the bulk of a Tenrec's diet.
Also, they don't eat that much anyway. It may also be worth counting how many mealworms that you put in her dish so that you can check if she has eaten any.

Be careful though that with all of the extra heating equipment you aren't cooking her.
One of the best ways to provide heat for your Tenrec is to use a lo wattge, guarded ceramic hooked uo to a pulse propultion thermostat set to 23°C. It is very important that you use a pulse stat as without one the viv temps will become to high and cause your Tenrec to overheat and die. Just make sure that you check the temepratures using a reliable digital thermometer to make sure it's staying at 23°C.

My Tenrec's acting exactly the same way as yours mate.
I would also advise that you way her weekly and watch out for any rappid loss in weight.


----------



## LRY2208 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

I have a 40w ceramic heat emmitter bulb,and I have it set on a timer so its not on constantly,I also have a thermometer but its the cheaper exo terra one,I might get the digital one just to be on the safe side.And I have the rainforest heat mat,i think its the weakest mat you can get.
What kind of heat do you have for your tenrec?

She did sleep on me last year,but not until january,so this time last year she ate loads.

If she was only to eat mealworms would she be getting enough from them?would u give any supplements?

She is actually very plump at the moment but I will continue to weigh her.

Otherwise she seems fine!

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

LRY2208 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I have a 40w ceramic heat emmitter bulb,and I have it set on a timer so its not on constantly,I also have a thermometer but its the cheaper exo terra one,I might get the digital one just to be on the safe side.And I have the rainforest heat mat,i think its the weakest mat you can get.
> What kind of heat do you have for your tenrec?
> ...


No problem mate. 
I would dtrongly advise that you get both a digital thermometer pulse propultion thermostat as the 40W ceramis will still create a higher temperature than 23°C. And removethe ehat mat s there really is no need for two heat sources.
I personaly heat my Tenrec with a 50W infared heat lamp connected to a dimming thermostat creating an ambient viv teperature of 23°C. You can still use a ceramic though.
Most Tenrec keepers, including myself, have three bowls in their enclosure's, one for mealworms and waxworms, one for low protein low fish oil cat biscuits and one for water. She will get everything that she needs from the mealworms and there is no need for any supplementation.


----------



## LRY2208 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your info,its really impossible to find any information in Ireland about tenrecs!Im getting my digital thermometer tomorrow,and I have a little round exo terra one already.
I have an infared bulb at home,I never had any issues with heat until this year,I have always been ok with the heat mat.
how long do u leave your bulb on for?
I have the ceramic one on the timer so that it doesnt get too hot,so her viv would normally be between 20 and 25 throughout the day and night.

I really appreciate all your help and apologies for all the questions!

Thanks again!:2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

LRY2208 said:


> Thank you so much for all your info,its really impossible to find any information in Ireland about tenrecs!Im getting my digital thermometer tomorrow,and I have a little round exo terra one already.
> I have an infared bulb at home,I never had any issues with heat until this year,I have always been ok with the heat mat.
> how long do u leave your bulb on for?
> I have the ceramic one on the timer so that it doesnt get too hot,so her viv would normally be between 20 and 25 throughout the day and night.
> ...


Glad to help you mate.

Because the bulb is infared and Tenrec's don't see in infared light it will no disturb them so I leave my bulb on 24/7 so that the viv always stays at 23°C.
Even thoguh you do have the ceramic on a timmer to prevent it getting too hot I would still invest in a pulse propultion thermostat if your going to keep using the ceramic or a dimming thermostat if you want to swap it for the infared bulb. Because I have known timmers to pop just like that and stop working, and if that ever did happen your Tenrec would most likely overheat and die.


----------

